# Identificar Radio Valvular



## uli__f (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro, eh encontrado esta radio valvular pero no puedo identificarla, busqué en internet pero esta no aparece. Alguien sabe cual es? dejo unas fotos.


----------



## smoke (Sep 19, 2017)

No solo es de la segunda guerra, parece que estuvo en ella!! Los esquemas de esa época son muy similares entre si, y puede ser de construcción "casera" sin marca. Saludos.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 19, 2017)

El chasis es Hercast. El gabinete es casero.

http://www.radiomuseum.org/dsp_hersteller_detail.cfm?company_id=9997


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2017)

Ese antiguo radio seguramente pertenció a lo proprio Cristóbal Colón cuando descobrio las Americas .
   
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## uli__f (Sep 19, 2017)

Muchas gracias gente! Y también por la buena onda jaja. Un saludoo!


----------

